# Kevin Levrone - one of the best!



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 8, 2011)

amazingly well coriographed, knows how to work the crowd, and he's built alot like me!well, we both have 2 arms and 2 legs, so thats alot alike!
evertime i see someone like that every line of definition translates into "how many hours does that represent?"


----------

